# Video: How to remove shallow RIDS and how to machine apply sealants & waxes



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video: **How to remove shallow RIDS and how to machine apply sealants & waxes*








In this video, you'll see how to inspect and remove RIDS or Random Isolated Deeper Scratches using 4" Spot Repair Pads on a Porter Cable 7424XP DA Polisher.

*How to remove shallow RIDS and how to machine*
*apply both a paint sealant and a finishing wax*





*This how-to video also covers,*


RIDS - Random Isolated Deeper Scratches
Removing watches and any jewelery
Using a DA Polisher without the handle
Placing cord over shoulder
Priming the pad on a DA Polisher
Speed settings for removing isolated defects
Downward pressure needed for removing isolated defects
How to clean a pad on the fly
Where and why to mark your backing plate with a black mark
Rotating the body of the tool to keep the pad flat to a panel
Why to allow the pad to stop spinning before lifting the pad off the paint
How to swap backing plates from a 3.5" to a 5"
Machine waxing using 5.5" Hydro-Tech Crimson Finishing pads with Menzerna Power Lock
The "Kissing the Finish" Technique
How to do the Swipe Test to check if a wax or paint sealant is dry
How to remove dried paint sealant using a microfiber bonnet on a dry pad on a DA Polisher
How to clean a microfiber bonnet on the fly with your fingernails
How to apply a paste wax by machine - Souveran Paste Wax
How to carefully wipe a WOWO wax off by hand using Microfiber Gloves and plush Microfiber Towels
How and why to fold a microfiber towel 4-ways to wipe wax off
How to break-open a coat of wax and then creep out to carefully wipe off a coating of wax
How to do the "Final Wipe"
*Screenshots*


----------



## Richardt (Apr 21, 2012)

Great videos :thumb:


----------



## ryanwenz1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wunderbar


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great vid :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic job, easy simple learning.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Very informative video that sat n watched the whole 42minutes the other day. I really need to get back offshore I'm spending way to much time online.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Sweet :thumb:


----------

